# Driver's Side Door Not Automatically Locking/Unlocking



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RTShadow said:


> Haven't been on in awhile, having an issue with my 2011 Chevy Cruz Eco driver's side door lock actuator.
> 
> After showing my ID at the gate at work this morning, I realized my arm had pushed down the lock button on the driver's door, which should have automatically locked when I drove away from my house this morning. After parking, I tried locking the door using the switch in the car, it would not lock, didn't matter if it was in Park, Neutral, car running, car turned off. I thought perhaps it was because I was in the car with the key fob, so I got out, trying to use the key fob gave the same result, the rest of the doors will lock and unlock, the driver's side door however will not lock.
> 
> ...


Hi RTShadow, 

I truly apologize for the frustrating and unexpected concerns with your Cruze. If you would like to bring the to the dealership's attention, feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. I would be more than happy to get in touch with them on your behalf. I look forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## coasternd (Oct 29, 2015)

I am having the exact same problem in relation to the power driver door lock. I have 82,000 miles on my 2011 Cruze LT so this would not be covered under warranty. Does anyone have any idea what this could be? I looked at pricing for the Door Lock Actuator and they seem pretty expensive if you can find one. Is this what will need to be replaced?


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

My '12 had a weak solenoid on the driver's front door. It would take 2-3 pushes of the remote to get it to lock. Unfortunately, the solenoid is incorporated into the latch assembly and costs over $100, but they're available on eBay new for about $50. 

It took me about 1 hour to change mine. It's a bit of a pain, since it's inside the door shell. But, it's not too bad of a job for the average DIYer.


----------



## LSownerPW (May 16, 2016)

I'm having the same problem with my 2011 LS (82,000 miles). I noticed the door wasn't locking with the key fob last week. This week it won't lock with the lock switch in the car either, but will lock and automatically lock the other doors in the car if I push the lock down manually. There is no noise coming from the drivers door when the rest of the locks are engaging.


----------



## mokaiba (Apr 5, 2018)

chevy 2011 cruze.
same issue as others. driver door does not want to unlock. I think I need to replace that Door Lock Actuator.
I have additional question though. 
None of the doors will unlock. Is the doors unlocking dependent on the driver side door unlocking first?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mokaiba said:


> chevy 2011 cruze.
> same issue as others. driver door does not want to unlock. I think I need to replace that Door Lock Actuator.
> I have additional question though.
> None of the doors will unlock. Is the doors unlocking dependent on the driver side door unlocking first?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You may get some answers using this post, but would normally be better off creating a new one of your own. 

Do not forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## rgwebs (Jun 8, 2018)

I've been having the same issue with my 2013 LT (92K miles) lately. All other doors lock and the alarm is set but the driver door stays unlocked. I first noticed it when I went to unlock my car with the fob standing right in front of it and noticed it was already unlocked. When i opened the door the alarm went off. I have been manually locking and locking my car ever since which is frustrating when you have a freakin smart car. [/I]


----------

